# 2001-Audi A3 TDI Problem with engine revs fluctuating-HELP - PLEASE



## yzf (Nov 25, 2009)

I have an a3 tdi,when started from cold the engine starts to reves up&down,once warm it stops audi found that the temp sender was broken so they replaced it but the problem is still there,does any one have a clue what the problem is


----------

